# Reactions given



## Loob

I know how to see a list of the Reactions I've received. But I can't work out how to find a list of the Reactions I've given to others' posts.

Is there a way to do that?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

If I check your "latest activity" on your profile page, I can see some


----------



## Loob

Ah, yes, you're right, I can see the latest ones that way.

I was hoping there might be an equivalent of _Your account > Your content_ or - even better - _Find threads > Threads with your posts_.

But if there isn't, I'll use _Latest Activity._ (I'm not sure I've ever looked at my own _Latest Activity _before.)

Thanks, Paul!


----------



## chamyto

Hello, I didn't notice this function. 

I would like to know the purpose of this option. Is that to avoid writing posts related to "agreed" , "I agree" or similar? Thank you.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

chamyto said:


> Hello, I didn't notice this function.
> 
> I would like to know the purpose of this option. Is that to avoid writing posts related to "agreed" , "I agree" or similar? Thank you.


That's one of the goals.


----------



## swift

Ironically, in one of the few forums where Reactions have not been implemented, appreciation and agreement comments have been deleted because they were deemed non contributory. One can understand that replying to a thread one did not start or participate in previously with a simple “thank you” or “I agree” note with no additional comments might create clutter, but as long as the Reaction buttons are unavailable there is no alternative.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

swift said:


> One can understand that replying to a thread one did not start or participate in previously with a simple “thank you” or “I agree” note with no additional comments might create clutter


and can be a sly way to bump threads - I see your reply now but I don't thank you just yet while my thread is still at the top of the forum, I wait and then I thank you/bump my thread once it's moved on page 2


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Paulfromitaly said:


> and can be a sly way to bump threads - I see your reply now but I don't thank you just yet while my thread is still at the top of the forum, I wait and then I thank you/bump my thread once it's moved on page 2


Then let the moderators cope with this much rarer problem rather than having them axe threads that are useful to the OP, to the other participants in the thread, and above all, to those who read the thread looking for answers.  If a member puts their thumb on the scale to agree or disagree with a reply to a given thread, then in deleting that reaction, you lose precious information.

I don't believe the solution is to simply add the option to give a  or a .  The moderators have to leave space for more complete replies in this department.  It's more informative if a member gives reasons for the thankyou or the thumbsup.  The moderators should take a liberal approach and think twice before labeling a post "chat" and deleting it and all replies to it.  Besides, reading reactions to others' posts is fun.  It keeps you coming back.  It leads to good friendships and good feelings,

Reacting to others' ideas is an important part of our work.  It fosters collaboration, which leads to getting the best and most complete answer to the question posed.

*< MOD note: If you wish to discuss specific issues please do it in a private conversation with the mods of the forum in which you posted your message (Rule 15) >*


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Reina de la Aldea said:


> < MOD note: If you wish to discuss specific issues please do it in a private conversation with the mods of the forum in which you posted your message (Rule 15) >


This is good advice, MOD.  I'm happy to report that I had already done so before posting here.  What I will do now is refer those mods to this thread.

Thank you.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Reina de la Aldea said:


> axe threads


This is a mistake that is too late to edit.  It should read "axe posts".  In my experience, mods don't axe entire threads unless a thread is no longer in compliance with WR guidelines.


----------

